# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Viết phần mềm xuất chương trình G Code máy tiện gỗ 2 dao.

## dungvu.129

Chào các Pro máy tiện gỗ CNC.
Tôi đang sử dụng máy tiện gỗ CNC 2 dao tiện đồng thời.
Để viết mã lệnh G Code cho 2 dao tiện đồng thời hãng Cosen có cung cấp phần mềm có khóa cứng bản quyền.
Tôi muốn viết hoặc thuê viết 1 phần mềm tương tự vì không muốn phụ thuộc vào Key cứng của hãng, rất bất tiện.
Pro nào biết cách viết bằng Visual Basic hoặc bằng phần mềm gì thì chỉ giúp mình với.
Hoặc biết chỗ nào thuê viết thì chỉ giúp mình.
Thanks.

----------


## plchmikeyword

Bác chủ up thử phần mềm của Cosen lên xem nào

----------

DUONG VAN THOAN

----------


## suu_tam

Trong này có mấy bác có rồi mà. Liên hệ với các bác đó mà mua luôn.
Còn máy em chạy thì không chạy những cái kỹ thuật cao như thế, nên nếu đơn giản chỉ cần chạy cùng lúc 2 biên dạng khác nhau cho 2 dao thì dùng thằng phần mềm CAM 3D nào cũng được. Em dùng jdpaint.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

> Trong này có mấy bác có rồi mà. Liên hệ với các bác đó mà mua luôn.
> Còn máy em chạy thì không chạy những cái kỹ thuật cao như thế, nên nếu đơn giản chỉ cần chạy cùng lúc 2 biên dạng khác nhau cho 2 dao thì dùng thằng phần mềm CAM 3D nào cũng được. Em dùng jdpaint.


Vậy là bác chủ có thêm 1 lựa chọn nữa là liên hệ bác này hỏi cách chuyển giao công nghệ làm bằng jdpaint cho nhanh. Jdpaint thì miễn phí, chuyển giao cũng chỉ tốn 1 lần phí thôi.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Trong này có mấy bác có rồi mà. Liên hệ với các bác đó mà mua luôn.
> Còn máy em chạy thì không chạy những cái kỹ thuật cao như thế, nên nếu đơn giản chỉ cần chạy cùng lúc 2 biên dạng khác nhau cho 2 dao thì dùng thằng phần mềm CAM 3D nào cũng được. Em dùng jdpaint.


vâng bác quả là cao thủ, JDp bác chạy 2 dao đồng thời ? vâng, xin bác chỉ giáo, chứ em chỉ chơi mẹo được mà thôi,

----------


## dungvu.129

> Trong này có mấy bác có rồi mà. Liên hệ với các bác đó mà mua luôn.
> Còn máy em chạy thì không chạy những cái kỹ thuật cao như thế, nên nếu đơn giản chỉ cần chạy cùng lúc 2 biên dạng khác nhau cho 2 dao thì dùng thằng phần mềm CAM 3D nào cũng được. Em dùng jdpaint.


Mình thử các phần mềm thông dụng như aspire, artcam, jd paint...nhưng chỉ xuất gcode cho 1 dao. Chưa biết làm cách nào để xuất được lệnh cho 2 dao theo biên dạng. Bác có thể chỉ giúp sử dụng jd paint như thế nào để xuất lệnh cho 2 dao không? Thank!

----------


## dungvu.129

> vâng bác quả là cao thủ, JDp bác chạy 2 dao đồng thời ? vâng, xin bác chỉ giáo, chứ em chỉ chơi mẹo được mà thôi,


Em theo dõi các bài viết của bac cnclaivung từ lâu. Rất mong được giao lưu với bác. Bác có thể chia sẻ 1 chút mẹo của bác không? Email của em: dungvu.129@gmail.com
Em đang sử dụng máy tiện gỗ 5 dao, quay dao tự động, em giao dịch trực tiếp với hãng Cosen bên TQ, mua máy qua 1 cửa hàng ở Bắc Ninh. 
Giờ em không muốn phụ thuộc vào hãng đó nên đang tìm giải pháp để làm chuơng trình gcode cho 2 dao. Rất mong bác tư vấn. Thanks.

----------


## suu_tam

Bác chủ lấy máy qua chỗ cửa hàng SUBA ở Phủ Khê phải không ạ?

----------


## dungvu.129

> Bác chủ lấy máy qua chỗ cửa hàng SUBA ở Phủ Khê phải không ạ?


Đúng rồi, mình lấy máy qua cửa hàng đó, do hãng Cosen giới thiệu. 
Bác cũng lấy máy ở đó à?

----------


## suu_tam

Không bác ạ.
Chỉ là thấy thông tin bác đăng lên thì em đoán ra chương trình thôi.
Thấy bọn nó đăng bài khoe máy trên mạng có con máy tiện đa năng điều khiển bằng mach3.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

tết nhất tới nơi rồi , giao bia giao rượu em còn khoái, giao Lu giao phi em ớn lắm, ra tết đi bác chủ

----------


## dungvu.129

> Không bác ạ.
> Chỉ là thấy thông tin bác đăng lên thì em đoán ra chương trình thôi.
> Thấy bọn nó đăng bài khoe máy trên mạng có con máy tiện đa năng điều khiển bằng mach3.


Vừa hôm qua họ phải thay bộ Mach3 Motion Card, máy lấy chưa được 6 tháng đã phải thay mô tơ quay dao vì nóng nhiều lần và cháy không rõ nguyên nhân bộ bo mạch Mach3 do bật máy không có kết nối bo mạch với máy tính. 
À, bác sử dụng dao tiện như thế nào? Bác mua ở đâu? Giá cả thế nào? Bác có thể chia sẻ không?

----------


## dungvu.129

> tết nhất tới nơi rồi , giao bia giao rượu em còn khoái, giao Lu giao phi em ớn lắm, ra tết đi bác chủ


Đồng ý với bác, khi nào em vào Sài Gòn sữ alo giao lưu rượu với bác nhé

----------


## suu_tam

> tết nhất tới nơi rồi , giao bia giao rượu em còn khoái, giao Lu giao phi em ớn lắm, ra tết đi bác chủ


Cứ thương mại, dịch vụ cho tiện. Còn những cái không thương mại dịch vụ thì đã free rồi.




> Vừa hôm qua họ phải thay bộ Mach3 Motion Card, máy lấy chưa được 6 tháng đã phải thay mô tơ quay dao vì nóng nhiều lần và cháy không rõ nguyên nhân bộ bo mạch Mach3 do bật máy không có kết nối bo mạch với máy tính. 
> À, bác sử dụng dao tiện như thế nào? Bác mua ở đâu? Giá cả thế nào? Bác có thể chia sẻ không?


Thấy bên đó đăng video trên mạng giới thiệu máy tiện đa năng. Nhìn đã thấy đúng chất DIY, DIY theo nhu cầu. Có điều họ DIY để thương mại nên nhìn cũng bắt mắt.
Tốc độ quay phôi và lực tác động lên dao, cụm đài dao như thế mà nó dội vào chỗ đài dao kiểu gì chẳng ảnh hưởng đến hộp số / motor ở đó.
Dao tiện thì công việc của bác khác của em. Em dùng dao tiện bán sẵn ở tất cả mọi chỗ bán dao đều có. Con dao 20k. Mỗi lần mua 5 con dao hết 100k dùng khoảng 1 tháng.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## dungvu.129

> Cứ thương mại, dịch vụ cho tiện. Còn những cái không thương mại dịch vụ thì đã free rồi.
> 
> 
> 
> Thấy bên đó đăng video trên mạng giới thiệu máy tiện đa năng. Nhìn đã thấy đúng chất DIY, DIY theo nhu cầu. Có điều họ DIY để thương mại nên nhìn cũng bắt mắt.
> Tốc độ quay phôi và lực tác động lên dao, cụm đài dao như thế mà nó dội vào chỗ đài dao kiểu gì chẳng ảnh hưởng đến hộp số / motor ở đó.
> Dao tiện thì công việc của bác khác của em. Em dùng dao tiện bán sẵn ở tất cả mọi chỗ bán dao đều có. Con dao 20k. Mỗi lần mua 5 con dao hết 100k dùng khoảng 1 tháng.


Thông báo với các bác là em đã tìm ra giải pháp lập trình 2 dao tiện đồng thời. Tính năng tương tự như phần mềm xuất G code của Cosen. Thậm chí modify thoải mái. Em đang hoàn thiện nốt phần thuật toán trong VBA.

----------

cnclaivung, Diyodira

----------


## khangscc

> Thông báo với các bác là em đã tìm ra giải pháp lập trình 2 dao tiện đồng thời. Tính năng tương tự như phần mềm xuất G code của Cosen. Thậm chí modify thoải mái. Em đang hoàn thiện nốt phần thuật toán trong VBA.


Hy vọng khi hoàn tất bác chủ có thể thuơng mại hoặc chia sẽ cho anh em cùng học tập

----------


## cnclaivung

> Cứ thương mại, dịch vụ cho tiện. Còn những cái không thương mại dịch vụ thì đã free rồi.
> 
> 
> 
> Thấy bên đó đăng video trên mạng giới thiệu máy tiện đa năng. Nhìn đã thấy đúng chất DIY, DIY theo nhu cầu. Có điều họ DIY để thương mại nên nhìn cũng bắt mắt.
> Tốc độ quay phôi và lực tác động lên dao, cụm đài dao như thế mà nó dội vào chỗ đài dao kiểu gì chẳng ảnh hưởng đến hộp số / motor ở đó.
> Dao tiện thì công việc của bác khác của em. Em dùng dao tiện bán sẵn ở tất cả mọi chỗ bán dao đều có. Con dao 20k. Mỗi lần mua 5 con dao hết 100k dùng khoảng 1 tháng.


Dao bác dùng được 1 tháng 5 con, bác chạy hàng gì, gỗ gì, và hàng ra bác chấp nhận được chắc cũng không tệ, chứ dao búa cho máy tiện không hề đơn giản

----------


## dungvu.129

> Dao bác dùng được 1 tháng 5 con, bác chạy hàng gì, gỗ gì, và hàng ra bác chấp nhận được chắc cũng không tệ, chứ dao búa cho máy tiện không hề đơn giản


Em có xem bác cnclaivung test máy trên youtube. Em rất kết con máy của bác.
Bác vui lòng báo giá cho em vào email được không? dungvu.129@gmail.com hoặc Zalo: 0948288925
Em đang tìm mua thêm 1 máy để tiện song cầu thang.
Thanks.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Cứ thương mại, dịch vụ cho tiện. Còn những cái không thương mại dịch vụ thì đã free rồi.
> 
> 
> 
> Thấy bên đó đăng video trên mạng giới thiệu máy tiện đa năng. Nhìn đã thấy đúng chất DIY, DIY theo nhu cầu. Có điều họ DIY để thương mại nên nhìn cũng bắt mắt.
> Tốc độ quay phôi và lực tác động lên dao, cụm đài dao như thế mà nó dội vào chỗ đài dao kiểu gì chẳng ảnh hưởng đến hộp số / motor ở đó.
> Dao tiện thì công việc của bác khác của em. Em dùng dao tiện bán sẵn ở tất cả mọi chỗ bán dao đều có. Con dao 20k. Mỗi lần mua 5 con dao hết 100k dùng khoảng 1 tháng.


Lâu rồi em khơi lại chủ đề này chút.
Việc xuất G-code 2 dao hình như là bí kíp công nghệ nên em thấy ít người chia sẻ, các hãng chế tạo máy tiện gỗ cnc của Việt Nam cũng ít làm 2 dao vì chưa có phần mềm xuất G-Code riêng cho khách hàng.

Vụ phần mềm viết G-Code này em quan tâm trở lại vì đang muốn nâng cấp 1 con máy lên bộ quay dao tự động hoặc lắp thêm dao thành 3 dao hoặc 4 dao cho các máy đang có 2 dao. Bác nào thương mại phần mềm này thì báo em với ạ.

----------


## CKD

Cũng chẵng có gì là bí mật đâu bác.
Chỉ là sở hữu trí tuệ, và VN rất dễ copy & paste. Nên chung quy là làm được và tiến hành giao dịch theo cá nhân.

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác nào có thì giao dịch theo cá nhân với mình nhé , cũng cần để nghiên cứu chế cháo...thanks

----------


## anhcos

Soft tạo code tiện gỗ 2 dao mình đã làm xong. Bác xem ở đây nhé: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...l=1#post152811

Giờ đang phát triển bản tiện gỗ với đài dao có 4 dao như máy cơ.

----------

Khanhcosi

----------

